# The Nicest 100% Original Schwinn You Ever Picked Up???



## KLUNKER 5 (Aug 26, 2017)

I picked up this 79 Schwinn Spitfire 5 a few weeks ago and it is the cleanest 38 year old bike I have came across that wasn't in the original box. This was a estate sale buy and was told the owner bought and never road the bike. It is 100% original. I have not even cleaned it up. You would not believe me if I told you what I paid for this thing


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 26, 2017)

What a sweet pick! That's better than the 81 Cruiser 5 I picked up for $150 about 7 years ago. Missing the reflectors and factory tires.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 26, 2017)

Nice! So, what did you pay for it? That most definitely is the cleanest bike that I ever seen as well. Big time score no doubt about it.


----------



## phantom (Aug 27, 2017)

Put a pic of this in a post yesterday.....It's the only NOS bike I have ever owned. 60 Typhoon that had never been peddled. Bought in 2007.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 27, 2017)

1941 Auto Cycle Super Deluxe.
Definitely not mint condition, but still pretty nice for its age.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 27, 2017)

This one.


----------



## phantom (Aug 27, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> This one.
> Which one ?


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 27, 2017)

Probably the one I'm picking up this evening. One owner 64 Coppertone Contenental Tourist model.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 27, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 666747 Probably the one I'm picking up this evening. One owner 64 Coppertone Contenental Tourist model.



Looks like a nice one, I recently finished this 61 I picked up from the original owner as well. Great bikes.


----------



## phantom (Aug 27, 2017)

Sorry...I thought the OP was talking about 100% original non restored bikes.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 27, 2017)

This beauty.hasn't been touched by a wrench since it was put together at the dealer when new.the tubes don't hold air for long,but I don't have the heart to put new ones in.


----------



## phantom (Aug 27, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> This beauty.hasn't been touched by a wrench since it was put together at the dealer when new.the tubes don't hold air for long,but I don't have the heart to put new ones in.QUOTE]
> 
> Very nice. I have never seen any year Jaguar, actually any middle weight, with an original fore brake.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 27, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> This beauty.hasn't been touched by a wrench since it was put together at the dealer when new.the tubes don't hold air for long,but I don't have the heart to put new ones in.View attachment 666924



Wow! That's beautiful!


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 27, 2017)

I have a 1955/6 Red Phantom OG.


----------



## phantom (Aug 27, 2017)

I love the Red Phantoms, especially after the color change. If that's one you ever want to part with let me know.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 27, 2017)

phantom said:


> Sorry...I thought the OP was talking about 100% original non restored bikes.



No derailment intended (pun was intended), was just joking around. If I must be so serious as to choose one (most have had tires and stuff replaced to make then rideable) I'd have to go with this 65 Varsity. OG down to the tires and tubes, I've never personally put a wrench to it.


----------



## catfish (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 27, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> 1941 Auto Cycle Super Deluxe.
> Definitely not mint condition, but still pretty nice for its age.View attachment 666565



LOOKS GREAT FROM HERE!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 27, 2017)

Mighty Fine Mr. Fish... Cowboy


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 27, 2017)

This one is a gem....'61 Panther III


----------



## phantom (Aug 27, 2017)

Wrong rear rack on a Panther III but a very pretty bike indeed.


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 27, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 667006




BOING!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 667006




Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that a Tim B. creation now owned by Kim Smith? V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks like a Sturmey Archer brake. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 27, 2017)

phantom said:


> Wrong rear rack on a Panther III but a very pretty bike indeed.




Depends on what year the bike is.


----------



## phantom (Aug 27, 2017)

Panther III's are all 61 or 62 and use the larger hoop rear rack.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 27, 2017)

The 62 model Schwinns were equipped with the new squared off wire carriers. The catalog pictures for 1962 show both styles and we all know that Schwinn used the previous years images with some of the bikes over the years and minor details were changed. Here is a stated 1961 but this could very well be a late 61 SN'd bike and built in 1962.





*And another.*


----------



## catfish (Aug 28, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that a Tim B. creation now owned by Kim Smith? V/r Shawn




Yes it is.


----------



## Clark58mx (Aug 28, 2017)

I have a super clean 1941 Schwinn Autocycle. Such a cool bike. WW2 edition. Painted fender braces, blacked out bearing cups.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 28, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> View attachment 667443 View attachment 667444 I have a super clean 1941 Schwinn Autocycle. Such a cool bike. WW2 edition. Painted fender braces, blacked out bearing cups.



Sweet.super clean.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 28, 2017)

Picked up this 1979 Schwinn Collegiate 3spd in Emerald Green.  Extra nice will need tires though. ....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 28, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> View attachment 667443 View attachment 667444 I have a super clean 1941 Schwinn Autocycle. Such a cool bike. WW2 edition. Painted fender braces, blacked out bearing cups.




♡♡♡♡♡◇♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## phantom (Aug 28, 2017)

Love the small frame 3 speed Collegiate. Easy to ride, very nice.


----------



## SHO2010 (Aug 29, 2017)

Manta Ray 5 speed. I added the tiger tail.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 29, 2017)

1954 Black Phantom Crusty Fender



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Nov 25, 2013


----------



## vincev (Aug 29, 2017)

wow,some great bikes.I have over the years picked some nice Schwinns also.I like this one.......


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 29, 2017)

Holy smokes!!! There are some beautiful Schwinns in this thread! Just goes to show they are still out there! Maybe I'll find one myself someday!!  Joe


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 30, 2017)

The 1939 Hudson Detroit.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 30, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 668447 View attachment 668448
> The 1939 Hudson Detroit.



NICE!


----------



## vincev (Aug 30, 2017)

I found this middleweight and think it is in super nice condition.....................


----------



## vincev (Aug 30, 2017)

Have this 1941 Autocycle badged as a Royal.........


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 30, 2017)

Gull dang vince, you never cease to amaze me!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 30, 2017)

vincev said:


> Have this 1941 Autocycle badged as a Royal......... View attachment 668635



NICE!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 2, 2017)

I'd have to say it's the Jag I got today


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 3, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> View attachment 669861 I'd have to say it's the Jag I got today



SWEET,looks to be a 62.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2017)

Bought this '41 girls Autocycle (Hollywood) a couple of years ago but moved it along to get mo stuff. Original down to the tires. V/r Shawn


----------



## antque (Sep 3, 2017)

1956 Schwinn Streamliner , Bought this a couple of years ago, best one I have ever seen, all original


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 3, 2017)

P15 Paramount purchased by original owner


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 4, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 667006




Remember "Fred?"

Tim's post was funny, but after a few days, Mark called him on it.....!


----------



## Ridge Rider (Sep 5, 2017)

This is one of a few nice original bikes I have acquired 

 ; 1972 Typhoon  I dont think the wheels have ever been off the bike.


----------

